# How to stop snooping and sniffing network traffic with Wireshark



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

How to stop snooping and sniffing network traffic with Wireshark.

*The first part of the article is about sniffing network traffic with Wireshark, and the second part is about how to stop people snooping.*

-- Tom


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

tom:

do you have the windows version of this? This is something I'm keenly interested in......


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Tim,

I assume you are talking about the Window's version of Wireshark?

You can download Wireshark here.

-- Tom


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I've got the wireshark......had it for some time.......I've spent several hours googling for tutorials on how to packet sniff with it, and not a lot of luck....things so damn versatile you can do anything with it, which, I reckon, is a rather good problem to have.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Tim,

Here's a link to the Wireshark Wiki.

Search for: wireshark +tutorial
and you should get a mix of video, pdf, etc. user guides.

-- Tom


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks, tom......:up:


----------

